# Windows 10 installation: windows could not apply unattended settings during pass [Offline Servicing]



## Kirankp05 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi folks,

I bought ASUS R558UR. Facing the Win10 64 bit Installation issue:
"Windows 10: windows could not apply unattended settings during pass [Offline Servicing]" This occurs during the Installing updates phase while installing windows 10.

Please help me.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: Windows 10 installation: windows could not apply unattended settings during pass [Offline Servic*

Thank the good Lord that you didn't waste your money on Harassement-Packard as some other user suggested you in that thread. Let's wait for the experts to answer your query.


----------



## Kirankp05 (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: Windows 10 installation: windows could not apply unattended settings during pass [Offline Servic*



billubakra said:


> Thank the good Lord that you didn't waste your money on Harassement-Packard as some other user suggested you in that thread. Let's wait for the experts to answer your query.


:grin_NF:
I was having bit price constraint and also my friend has ASUS R558UF so felt good and bought.

:sad_NF: For now real issue is to solve this . . . 
I was just going through following links for this. . . 

Networking Tips Trick 

*winreducer.lebonforum.com/t1566-solved-slimmingdown-windows-8-1-pro-x64-w ith-wrex-81-v1-2-3-0-offlineservicing-bug

But nothing strucking in my little brain :silly_NF:


----------

